# Ammo Trade-In?



## Dignan (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

I have never sold a gun before but have decided I would rather have a 1911 instead of a 9mm. It's been a long way around the block on this one so I won't bother with the details but I'm curious if is bad form or even legal (I just know there are some weird gun ammo laws) for a gun shop to trade/buy ammo from a private citizen?

I have not only the 9mm but ~750 rnds of ammo I would no longer need/want. I know I can trade the gun but unsure about the ammo

Anyone ever traded ammo with a gun towards a new one? I figure I may be able to make a package and avoid the hassle of dealing with citizens myself in trying to sell/trade the ammo alone.

I know 9mm target ammo is hard to come by around here so there may be an interest. Just looking to cash out and not take too much of a hit…..

Thanks,

Dignan


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Many shops, and also many shooters, are chary about buying—or using—someone else's ammunition.
"Who knows what you may have done to it?" might best describe the attitude.

If you trade-in your pistol for another one, the shop may accept your ammunition, but the management probably won't pay you much—or even anything—for it.
Why? Well, to whom could they safely sell it? "Who knows what you may have done to it?"

Profit margins on guns are small—smaller than for most other consumer goods.
Therefore don't expect much for your trade-in pistol, either.

Maybe the best route is to leave the old gun at the shop for consignment sale, and pay full-boat retail for the new one.
While the shop makes maybe 25% gross profit on either sale, your on-consignment pistol costs them nothing to keep in stock and sell.
Thus they make more money on a consignment sale than they do on the sale of a brand new gun.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Most, if not all, gun shops will not buy or take in trade live ammunition off the street...... There is a no return policy when purchasing ammunition from gun shops, internet sales, WalMart, Gander Mountain, etc..........

You might want to try to sell it at a discount to a friend that uses 9mm........


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

One other option is they do make 1911a1 in 9mm I like the .45acp best but it is an option


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You won't have any trouble at all, selling your ammo thru a private venue. 

Don't waste your time trying to sell it to a gun shop, as they will low-ball you. 

If you do it carefully enough (i.e. word it right) Craig's List is a very good way to either sell it outright or take something in-trade for it.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks,

We all forgot gunshop owners are usually shooters too!

I was able to roll the ammo into a deal 1 for 1 9mm for .45acp since he likes to shoot 9mm and was very short. 

You guys were right though they don't like to buy off the street, I just was in the right place at the right time.

Thanks,

Dignan


----------

